
Show HN: Cloudbank-An OpenAI universe Alternative - uknight321
https://github.com/SHEUN1/Cloudbank
======
udelblue
[https://github.com/SerpentAI/SerpentAI](https://github.com/SerpentAI/SerpentAI)

------
sdan
Wow! That's amazing. Looking forward to running it on a VM this weekend.

~~~
uknight321
Cool, let me know how it goes. I'm really eager for some feedback so I can
improve this.

